# Adding engines to Hasegawa's VW type 2s



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

I bought two Revell T1 Samba Buses from my LHS. Love the fact that they aren't "curbside" kits, even though the undercarriage is a bit limited it does have an engine.......:thumbsup: I kept looking at the Hasegawa's four versions but was very frustrated with their lacking an engine. At the more then $10.00 premium per kit over the Revell, I could only shake my head and pass on the kits....... My solution, I just bought three Tamiya '66 Beetle kits, one to build and two to use in my Hasegawa's Delivery and Pickup. The Tamiya's have very detailed engine, transaxle and suspension and I'm going to use them in the Hasegawa kits. Has anyone else tried this and if so how did it work out?????:wave:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I guess that if everything is perfectly scaled on both kits then they should drop right in the same way as they do in real life.
I'd love to see one of those manufacturers do a bay window type 2. Revell and Hasegawa do the original splitty and Revell do the later Type 25 but nothing in between. I say that as I own a 1972 Early Bay and would love to model it.


----------

